# UNIVERSAL MOLD ADAPTER



## GDIS46 (Feb 11, 2015)

I like to cast my own blanks but sometimes there isn't a mold available for a particular pen kit that I want to use.  For example: no one makes a mold for the Colt .45 caliber pen.  So, being the resoursefull little turd I am, I developed  an adapter for the Wissen Four Chamber Horizontal Mold.  

I contacted Fred Wissen to pitch my idea for him to manufacture and market but he wasn't interested.  So, I am here by releasing the idea into the public domain for anyone to make for themselves however, I am retaining the patent rights to it so you do not take my idea and make money off it without some compensation to me.  Here it is, the Salisbury Universal Adapter.

Gary Salisbury


----------



## magpens (Feb 11, 2015)

Good idea !!  No danger from me .... I don't do any casting and don't intend to.

Do the cavities in the Wissen mold have a cross-section of 7/8" x 7/8" ?

Obviously they are 5.25" long, which brings me to my next point ...

I am surprised that something similar to your adapters is not already on the market.  How, for example, do people now do castings for Sierra blanks which are far shorter than 5.25" long ?   Same problem you have with the 45 Caliber blanks ... right ?


----------



## healeydays (Feb 11, 2015)

Been using something like that with Fred's molds for a couple years.  Nice pictures though...


----------



## wyone (Feb 11, 2015)

so...  just a question.. and I have not done the math..  wouldnt it be easier to use one end of the original mold for one end and then use a longer filler for the opposite end?  Just a thought


----------



## MarkD (Feb 11, 2015)

I think you will find that people have been doing something like that for several years. I think there is even a casting tutorial in the library that uses a similar method.
It's not as nice as your plans but here is something similar:
http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/castingcarbonfiber.pdf


----------



## GDIS46 (Feb 15, 2015)

magpens said:


> Good idea !!  No danger from me .... I don't do any casting and don't intend to.
> 
> Do the cavities in the Wissen mold have a cross-section of 7/8" x 7/8" ?
> 
> ...



Yes, the Wissen mold is 7/8" x 7/8".  I don't know how to answer your next question other than think they are not doing tube in castings.


----------



## GDIS46 (Feb 15, 2015)

healeydays said:


> Been using something like that with Fred's molds for a couple years.  Nice pictures though...



Thanks.


----------



## GDIS46 (Feb 15, 2015)

wyone said:


> so...  just a question.. and I have not done the math..  wouldnt it be easier to use one end of the original mold for one end and then use a longer filler for the opposite end?  Just a thought



An excellent question.  The Wissen Universal Mold does NOT have holes in the ends for the rubber plugs like his other molds thus the need to make an adapter for both ends that will hold the plugs.


----------



## GDIS46 (Feb 15, 2015)

MarkD said:


> I think you will find that people have been doing something like that for several years. I think there is even a casting tutorial in the library that uses a similar method.
> It's not as nice as your plans but here is something similar:
> http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/castingcarbonfiber.pdf



I tried that method but found that when I put them under pressure, that the resin sometimes bows past the thin ends.  Using my modified method, the empty cavity is filled, providing more support and I have never had any blow-by.  This is a much more stable method.  There are probably many other ways to solve this problem but I know that mine works well and now it's yours to use if you wish.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 15, 2015)

GDIS46 said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will find that people have been doing something like that for several years. I think there is even a casting tutorial in the library that uses a similar method.
> ...



I've always just used a scrap piece of cured resin to fill the void where you don't want the new resin to fill.  Just pour one clear resin blank and cut it to length needed and after cured, cut off with the band saw for reuse.  I have a stack of worthless resin cutoffs from blanks that didn't turn out the way I wanted them too.


----------

